
Magic Keyboard for iPad Pro (Keyboard Layout Comparison) - tosh
https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MXQT2LL/A/magic-keyboard-for-ipad-pro-11%E2%80%91inch-2nd-generation-us-english
======
tosh
Note: you get previews of the various layouts depending on size (11" vs 12.9")
and language selected in the drop down menu.

Unfortunately this does not show top-down views for "US English"

